# English Cream Golden Retriever?



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I was talking to a lady in Petsmart today who told me that her daughter just paid $2,000 for a "purebred English cream retriever, like a golden retriever, only different, a little shorter than a golden, but a very rare dog and an AKC recognized separate breed." I didn't have the heart to tell her that I've been reading dog encyclopedias since I was 10 years old and like a huge dog nerd, randomly look up dog breeds on the AKC website all the time and I've never heard of such a thing in my life. So I just looked at her in disbelief and asked, "Your daughter paid $2,000 for a golden retriever??" (this girl doesn't even hunt, so it's not like she was going for top hunting bloodlines or anything). 
Lady: "Um no, she paid that for an English cream." 

Me: "An english cream golden retriever?"

Lady: "No, an english cream retriever, it's a totally different breed!"
(Apparently the girl got the english cream version so that it wouldn't remind her too much of her golden retriever she'd had put to sleep)

At that point she started to sound like she was getting fed up with my "ignorance" so I dropped it and moved on. So naturally, I had to get on here and confirm with you guys that this silly girl got scammed thinking she had bought some rare breed of dog for a pretty large chunk of cash for a coat color on an extremely common dog (no offense to goldens in the slightest, they're beautiful, wonderful dogs, but they are definitely not a rare breed by any stretch of the imagination as this lady wanted to believe). 

I realize that "english cream" is a color of golden retriever, and I think it's cute and all, but correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it considered something of a fault to the AKC for the golden retriever to be either too dark or too light in coat? And it's definitely not a separate breed, right? 

I know it's silly of me to even dwell on this in the slightest, but I like to know I'm right or be corrected if I'm wrong in some way here. Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I googled "English cream retriever" and it seems that they are actually english cream Golden Retrievers with english cream being the color. I looked at a couple of breeder web pages and couldn't find a price.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have certainly heard the term buttercream goldens, referring to goldens with the creamy coat, rather than the yellow gold coats, and perhaps even english bred. 
As far as either one being considered their own breed: haha, this woman got scammed.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

*facepalm*


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Never heard of one! But my neighbor got a golden retriever pup for 400$ ! I'm not even sure if this is a good price or not but I know 2000$ is alot for any doggy! But oh well if she has the pup and had the money "eh shes happy then!:wink:


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 6, 2010)

*cream goldens*

Hi everyone, I am new here and thought I 'll make this my first post 
... hope you don't mind me chiming in.


I have dog that I paid 2 grand for, I paid this much not because of how he looks but because of the careful breeding - My goal was to find a puppy with good health and a sound temperament. A good breeder is breeding for these 2 things. I could go on and on but won't. You can Google the why's of getting a dog from a good breeder.

As far as the difference between the English Creams and the American Golden's.
( My boy is half and half- see photo below)

There is a difference- go look at this link and scroll down to see the photo of the 'two breeds'
WI English Imported AKC Registered Golden Retrievers Puppies IL

English Golden's have more level top line with legs more straight, American Golden Retrievers usually have slightly sloping top line with legs standing more out.
KC ( the English version of AKC) standard is concise and straightforward: level topline!

AKC allows for (slightly) sloping croup (back part) and it is the probably back door for rewarding slopping back dogs here. In practice American judges are very lenient toward this sloping top line fault. 

Here is a photo of my Finnigan, he is half American Golden and half English Cream


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here and thought I 'll make this my first post
> ... hope you don't mind me chiming in.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! I never knew they had differnt ones! So beautiful too! YOu made a good choice! I love your pup GORGEOUS!:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Your pup is very adorable! 

Yes I know that there is a difference between English and American Golden Retrievers, however I figured that the "English Cream" part simply referred to the color. This woman seemed to think it was a special breed separate from the Golden Retriever in general. 

Like "I have a purebred English Cream Retriever!" No, you have a purebred Golden Retriever whose color is "english cream" right? 

Either way, I can totally understand paying $2,000 for a puppy when looking for proper health testing and temperament (I'm into Dobermans, so yeah, they get pricey too). I just don't know that's necessarily what this person was thinking. Either way, I hope her puppy works out great for her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

These are English cream Golden Retrievers, here in CT, they are going for $1,500 - $3,000.

http://www.emanuelhomesteadgoldens.com/all_about_goldens.html


----------

